# Self Fulfilling God Prophecy?



## Sartr (Oct 4, 2017)

Reading through the Silmarillion and the Histories, there's a running theme on the Valar's prophecy of Earendil, and how they won't aid Middle Earth in the First Age until a very specific condition is met: one person representing both Men & Elves reaches their island and begs for aid. 

As you read on, this eventually happens, but Ulmo has his hands all over it:

- He puts dreams of Gondolin in Turgon's head
- He uses a stream to guide Turgon to the right spot to build Gondolin and stay safe while all the other Elf settlements are sacked
- He directly tells Turgon to place special armor in Nevrast
- He sends gulls to guide Tuor and save his life
- He saves Voronwe from death and makes him guide Tuor to Gondolin
- He appears before Tuor, gives him the armor, and fills him with wisdom
- When Elwing is about to be killed, he turns her into a bird and saves her
- He appears as an old man and aids Earendil in his travels in the HOME sketch outlines
- And finally, it's never directly stated but suggested that Earendil would have never reached Valinor if he didn't have the power of the Silmaril with him

So why did the Gods refuse to help mortals until that specific requirement was met, if they were just going to essentially fulfill that requirement themselves?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 4, 2017)

I think Ulmo disagreed with Manwe's decree and did what he could to help Elves and Men.


----------



## Azrubêl (Oct 6, 2017)

Your premise is misleading. There was not a "condition" that allowed Eärendil to get an audience with the Powers. This was not something they planned, but the Valar were swayed by his bravery and the purity of his devotion to his mission, much like how Lúthien sways Mandos' decision about their fates.


----------



## Ingolmin (Oct 8, 2017)

Firstly, the Valar were ever ready to help the elves, it was only those on whom the ban was laid who did not return till War of Wrath and so the Valar did not help them. Ulmo especially had some love for elves and men and he helped them, he would have known some future and so he counselled to those who were pure of heart. Secondly, the Valar could not help men, as they were mortal and did not even come to Aman. They were trapped by Melkor and they were severed from Eru who took care of them and they became doomed and hence mortal.


----------

